# So i bought some jbl lsr 305 today



## MarcelM (Feb 15, 2016)

do i need to burn them in?

it is said jbl runs them for like 100 hours before they leave the factory, and besides that iam not sure if you do a burn in anyway with new monitos (bought mine always used lol)

thx 

ps. this little things sound great already.. better than my old 8" krk


----------



## Zhao Shen (Feb 15, 2016)

Love these babies. Mine were perfect from the very beginning, no burn in time required.


----------



## MarcelM (Feb 15, 2016)

thx for the answer. well, they are really impressive... i am very very happy with the purchase.

i used the HF trim though to reduce some highs, but now... AWESOME! 

maybe they even get a little better over time, who knows.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a pair of LSR 305s sitting on my monitor stands right now - sitting next to a pair of Sceptre S6s. It is an interesting pairing!

I really like the Sceptre S6s, and those will be my main near field monitors until I move into a purpose built (and larger) room. But I also like the LRS 305s.

It took me a couple of weeks to get used to the S6s, to understand what they were telling me. The stereo image is astounding, there are no oddities in the cross-over region, and they hide nothing.

The JBLs, on the other hand, sounded right on the first day. They don't reveal every problem, and the stereo image is not quite as detailed, but they are great sounding monitors. I believe I could mix on them and my mixes would translate well.

I don't really expect either the Presonus or JBL monitors to get better with time - I expect that I will learn more about what they are doing, and that will make them more useful to me. But I remain absolutely amazed at how easily I adapted to the JBLs. (I suppose that could have something to do with the fact that I got them second, but I don't know that for sure.)

If I can figure out a way, I'd like to keep both pairs - they are just different enough that I think the combination would be very useful. I will be keeping my UREI 809s<G>!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah baby. 809s!

(Actually mine are 809As, whatever the difference is.)


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2016)

How in the world are they doing it for $300 a pair ?

Anyone checked out the 308's ?



wst3 said:


> I have a pair of LSR 305s sitting on my monitor stands right now - sitting next to a pair of Sceptre S6s. It is an interesting pairing!
> 
> I really like the Sceptre S6s, and those will be my main near field monitors until I move into a purpose built (and larger) room. But I also like the LRS 305s.
> 
> ...


----------



## wst3 (Feb 16, 2016)

The 305s are made overseas, all the parts are made overseas, it cuts a TON out of the cost. And I grudgingly admit, they sound really good. Will they last as long as my 809s? Who knows! I paid more for each of the 809s than I will pay for the pair of 305s!

The differences between different letters on the 8xx series identified which drivers were used. The line goes back far enough that they were originally loaded with Altec parts. What I can't remember is if the "A" in your part number means Altec drivers. I have the information around somewhere (a quick search of the net turned up nothing credible).


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 16, 2016)

TX Bill, I trust your ears. I purposely use Dynaudio so I have my hearing in 20 years, but if I need something I will be sure to listen to these.

What were the big install Urei's you would see in the walls at the big studio's in the 80's/90's ?


----------



## wst3 (Feb 16, 2016)

If I owned Dynaudio I'm not sure I'd add the 305s, but then again they might compliment nicely? Which DynAudio are you using? I've ever heard a bad Dynaudio monitor, and in fact that was on the top of the list when I stumbled across the Presonus Sceptres.

A big part of my fascination with the Sceptres has nothing to do with the monitors themselves - I tend to trust coaxial designs from an academic perspective, which is a terrible bias, and I've met the designer, he's an incredibly smart guy, and I was curious to hear what he thought a monitor ought to sound like (he is better known for large format loudspeakers.) I'm also just a little intrigued by his design approach - he takes all the faults of a horn as givens, and corrects for them in DSP.

None of these is a good reason to own a loudspeaker, but I think they are ok reasons to audition them. I have no idea how much my bias for coaxial designs or my knowledge of the design philosophy affected my choice... but since I am still very happy with them I guess it is ok?

In the 80s and beyond you used to see a lot of Urei 8xx monitors. They came in several sizes, and they all had that distinctive blue horn. I think they sound cool - not necessarily great, but really cool. I have a pair of 809s that I liked a whole lot better when they were soffit mounted. Right now they are (temporarily) on stands, and they definitely lose something without that nearly infinite baffle.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 16, 2016)

I first heard Mike Greene's 813s in his studio and was surprised how much I liked them. Then I found a pair of 809As on ebay for not very much, and they sound essentially the same (plus they fit into my 1-car studio, and the 813s wouldn't). It helps that I'm powering them with an awesome Hafler amp.

There's this tendency to think you need to have the latest of everything. They knew what they were doing when they engineered audio equipment in the '80s - and before - too.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 16, 2016)

Didn't realize Mike had such good taste<G>... 813s won't fit in my studio either I'm afraid - a friend was going to give me his for the cost of shipping (not inconsequential) but they wouldn't work.

I too use a Haffler amplifier, a slightly modified DH220, it works, but I had a Bryston for a bit way back when and I've not yet forgotten how great that sounded!

Your point is a good one - just cause it is old doesn't make it obsolete, nor does it make it good - still gotta judge with your ears and your informed taste!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 16, 2016)

Hafler 9505 here. It's fabulous. Got it... must be 20 years ago. They're long gone, of course.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 17, 2016)

I worked on a couple of 9505s way back when, always thought I should trade up, but never did. Those are easily half the reason your monitors sound good!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 17, 2016)

wst3 said:


> If I owned Dynaudio I'm not sure I'd add the 305s, but then again they might compliment nicely? Which DynAudio are you using?



BM15A in front and 6A's rear. My ears are happy.



> In the 80s and beyond you used to see a lot of Urei 8xx monitors. They came in several sizes, and they all had that distinctive blue horn. I think they sound cool - not necessarily great, but really cool. I have a pair of 809s that I liked a whole lot better when they were soffit mounted. Right now they are (temporarily) on stands, and they definitely lose something without that nearly infinite baffle.



We had the dual 15's and blue horns at Unique. Funny we only used them to impress clients


----------



## wst3 (Feb 17, 2016)

aesthete said:


> BM15A in front and 6A's rear. My ears are happy.


That's the trick - happy ears. And yeah, I don't know that the 305s would add a lot to your monitoring environment. I suppose they could be the equivalent of the old Auratone cubes? Nah, a little overkill for that.



aesthete said:


> We had the dual 15's and blue horns at Unique. Funny we only used them to impress clients



I remember those!!! They were killer rock and roll monitors! And they did impress clients and prospects. Heck, even the baby 809s will impress someone that has never heard a studio monitor of that ilk!

I'd say I used them to impress other folks, but the truth is that sometimes just listening to a fader up mix on the 809s (or 604s before that) could inspire. Crank them up and let them rip!!


----------

